# Avatar, Warp Spiders, and Phoenix Lords Oh MY!



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey all,

Been a long while since I posted pics of any of my painting, so I thought I would try and post some grainy pictures of my most recent accomplishments. C&C is always welcome, hope everyone enjoys.

A Warp Spider Exarch I made out of the following pieces: Old style Striking Scorpion lower body, Warp Spider Exarch upper body (sans the arms), Howling Banshee Mirror Swords.

I think this dude would be a pretty decent stand-in for an Autarch or even the long-lost Warp Spider Phoenix Lord (who we shall call Phil).


















My re-painted Jain Zar


















Asurmen









The Avatar of Khaine (still needs basing)


















Feugan


















Farseer Ra'aith (Eldrad Ulthuan)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some very nice models there. I really like the farseer model, the red is very well done.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I like them. Especially the Avatar. What colour do you have the designs on his head painted? I think it would look good to lighten them.
Try basing them with smaller particles. Flock or model sand is good.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

The head designs are done in boltgun metal, washed badab black, then re-highlighted in chainmail, then given another wash of the badab. It doesn't really come through on my camera, but there is some depth. 

The majority of his body is tin bitz, which is then given 3-5 washes of devlan mud. Using the heavily washed metallic colors gives the entire model a real metallic feel without having it being 'oh my god, my eyes!' shiny.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Great job i really like the pose on the Warp SPider


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Love the burnt look on the Avatar.

Love the Warp spider

Love Asurman no matter what.

(Y)


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking great man! I love the conversion on the warp spider, though one of his hands looks a bit uncomfortable 

You have a really nice deep red going on here  More pics! lol - I wana know what your troops look like too!


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, his hand does look kinda awkward. However, when positioned the other way, the blade of the sword interferes with his backpack. So instead I twisted the palm in what I hoped approximated a sweeping ninja sword move.


----------

